# FSA/HSA



## Surgeless in Seattle (Aug 30, 2015)

I was wondering if there was anyway to get just a health savings account or a flexible spending account through Uber/Lyft. 

I looked into Stride but I already have medical insurance - not willing to give put my name on their list just to find out they can't help. 

Anyone know?


----------

